# one more



## gimpy (Jan 9, 2019)

Trying to attach photo's for contest:


http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183744&d=15470721






73[/IMG]


https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?
attachmentid=183745&d=1547072173


http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://


----------



## gimpy (Jan 9, 2019)

For some reason all the photo's are not showing showing up

I attempted to enter 8 photo's in all and only 3 are showing up\


Any idea ??


----------



## mark james (Jan 10, 2019)

Not sure Terre. Even the small ones when I try to click and enlarge, they do not enlarge.

Maybe the way you transferred them??


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 10, 2019)

gimpy said:


> Trying to attach photo's for contest:



Ok, let's go through your images one at a time:



> http://[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183739&stc=1&d=1547071809[/IMG]


The first problem is inconsequential - merely unnecessary text, which I've highlighted in red.  You can see that it is displayed in your post.  The second bit of unnecessary text I've highlighted in cyan.  Everything from the & to the end of the url is unneeded, but not at all harmful.  I generally delete that part, but it doesn't hurt to leave it in. 

I suspect that the real issue is that the image you've chosen to display really is of thumbnail dimensions.  When I bring it up in another window, it is a small image. 




> http://[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183742&d=1547071809[/IMG]


This image displayed correctly, except for the extraneous "http://" (highlighted in red)



> http://[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183743&d=1547072077[/IMG]


Same as image 2 above.




> [url]http://[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183744&d=15470721[/url]


This time, you've wrapped the image in [URL][/URL] tags rather than [IMG][/IMG] tags (or clicked on the "link" icon rather than the "image" icon.  You got a hyperlink to the image rather than the image itself.




> [IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183744&d=1547072173[/IMG]73[/IMG]


You have some extra text again (which I highlighted in red) but the image came out correct.



> [IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?
> attachmentid=183745&d=1547072173[/IMG]


Note the line break between "...attachment.php?" and "attachmentid…".  That's what caused this image not to display.  If you delete that line break, it will work.



> http://[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183739&stc=1&d=1547071809[/IMG]


This one is the same as the first (the image appears to be icon size).



> http://[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183740&stc=1&d=1547071809[/IMG]


Again, (like the first jpg), this image appears to be icon size.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## mark james (Jan 10, 2019)

I won't copy the entire post, but - *ERIC* - *Your assistance is very much appreciated!*

This stuff is tricky, and I (we) sincerely appreciate your patience with getting us where we want to be for the contests.

I am saving your suggestions for reference.  Memory is not a good tool any more, dull and resilient to sharpening; grudgingly takes an occasional hone.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 10, 2019)

mark james said:


> Memory is not a good tool any more, dull and resilient to sharpening; grudgingly takes an occasional hone.



The three sure signs of old age:
Your memory starts to go
... and I forget the other two.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 10, 2019)

Thank you Eric,  it is a dido Marks comments.


----------



## mark james (Jan 10, 2019)

Sylvanite said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > Memory is not a good tool any more, dull and resilient to sharpening; grudgingly takes an occasional hone.
> ...



Whatever you suggested, its appreciated. Now if I can just find it.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 10, 2019)

mark james said:


> Sylvanite said:
> 
> 
> > mark james said:
> ...



Mark, I was able to highlight and copy and paste and the printed it


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 10, 2019)

Here's how I upload and imbed photographs in my posts:


Where I want the image to appear, I type in the text: 

*[IMG] [/IMG]*

(As a former programmer, I am in the habit of typing both the opening and closing tags before inserting anything between them - that helps keep them properly matched).


Then I click on the "Manage Attachments" button (below where the text entry box is):





Which launches the upload dialog.


I click "Browse", select the image I want to insert, and click "Upload".







When it has finished uploading, I right-click on the name of the file under "Current Attachments:"






and then click "Copy link".  Note that this particular step may vary depending on the Operating System and Browser you use.

Alternatively, you can simply click on the filename.  That will launch a new browser window displaying the image.  You can copy the link from that window.  The link itself will be different (the php code will be expanded) but it will work equally well.


I then paste the link just copied between the [IMG] and [/IMG] tags.

*[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183786&stc=1&d=1547167658[/IMG]*


The next step is unnecessary, but I do it simply because I don't like extraneous data.  I delete everything from the "&" to the end of the link:

*[IMG]https://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=183786[/IMG]*


To check my work, I click on the "Preview Post" button.  The "Attached Thumbnails" will appear in the preview, but if you've imbedded them all as inline images (or attachments), they won't show up in the final post.

That yields the image:






I hope that helps, 
Eric


----------



## gimpy (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks again Eric..  this is very valuable information


----------

